# The DVLA date



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well it's come in the post and we have to be at some dairy in the middle of nowhere on the 7th December at 9.20 am.

Well my body with is 96.25 inches and we have a main awning coming out about 3 inches and a 2ft long one on driver side over the lounge window of about 1.5 inches.

I don't wish to remove the small awning but better as I am extremely unlucky   

Sitting here now excited and scared :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you, John :? It's as well to be safe rather than sorry.

Gerald


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Pray for rain John, anyway at 9.30 on a cold Dec morn they arn't going to hang about, a cursory glance ,cant find the tape here's yer paperwork ,were off back to the office. cheers :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Been outside measuring and measuring and getting more and more confused as to what I do (each time a few centimetre different :roll: )

It's only a small awning that could prove a minute problem so best remove it.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Have they told you that they intend to measure it John, or are they just checking that you have actually imported a motorhome??? Also don't forget mate that the body measurement is not the total width... If you have measured across the windows (for example) then don't forget that you have to also include any item (not lights or mirrors) that protrudes... These include door handles, wheel arch extensions, furnace and boiler covers, awnings and frames and the exhaust pipe :roll: 
I am sitting with my fingers crossed for you as well mate, but please just go and have another good look around to check for the things I have listed (I am sure that there may well be other things too...) as I think it is easier to be really prepared than to hear the words "Sorry ...... It's to wide", because that will be another can of worms to try to overcome.

Good luck John and please let us know how you get on :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

John... my advice, if you want to be absolutely sure, would be to take off the small window awning....if you have a large bulky grab handle by the entrance door, best you unscrew that also if you can...they will go back on easily enough, moreso than a full patio awning.

One consolation, when we registered our Dutchmen it was bounced on the patio awning, we took it off and returned the vehicle for a second inspection on which it passed.
That was at Worcester DVLA.

The other approach, if you are prepared to take a chance, is to take it along "as is"....it won't fail on the bodywidth, but if they do decide to be pedantic and fail it on the small protrusions, _then_ go home, take 'em off and book a second inspection.......just a thought!

Best of luck!
Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

OK going to take off the small awning.

Question?

How are the bolts fitted? with a thread or by self tapping system?

I know this sound dumb but I want to be able to put it back on trouble free so hoping I am going to be told screw into thread.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
If it is the same as the main patio awning then the hardware is attached with big self tapping type screws. If you just undo one of them and remove it you should be able to see what it is like.
Remember when you refit the screws to put some sealer into the hole or around the thread before doing it back up tight, to stop water getting in through the screw thread matey....

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

So Kieth if I take it off gently when putting it back apply sealant and the screws/bolts will find a thread to screw in to?

I know I am being dumb :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
You have a PM mate

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

John

Whatever you do, when you take it off do NOT remove the legs from the roller assembly or you will lose the tension. Disconnect the legs from the vehicle at the bottom and slide the fabric from its channel at the top...there won't be a securing clip at the top on this as there would be with a patio awning

http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/pdf/explosions2005/WA.pdf gives an exploded view of the awning components and http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/pdf/052769-4.pdf is the installation and user manual.

Yours may be A&E but the instructions won't differ much.

Best of luck 
Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for that chat on the phone Keith :wink: 

Linda mine is an A & E so and will be careful to take it of as per your instruction :wink: 

When I first half read your post I saw A & E and thought you were saying might end up in A & E if I made a mistake :roll: :roll: 

Thank you both and look forward to meeting you soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Keith/Linda 
I have two large self tapping screws, can you tell me how to fit an RV to them :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geo
You could buy Rocky, but it doesn't need screwing together as I have done it for you mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Geo said:


> Keith/Linda
> I have two large self tapping screws, can you tell me how to fit an RV to them :lol:
> Geo


I can supply the RV....you bring the screwdriver..........oh, and your piggy bank :wink:

You don't think he'd like the "blue" one then Keith :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > Keith/Linda
> ...


Nah Linda... He said he had two screws, didn't say anything about a tin of paint or dark glasses :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Use this link and you will find the A&E Guides - plus LOADS more useful stuff for various items in a number of RVs

http://www.alfaleisure.com/vendor_manuals/Vendor Manuals Index.pdf

Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice one Paul.....Very useful link!

Eeeek!! only 4 posts left 8O :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

You have crown Linda why only four posts left????


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Geo said:


> You have crown Linda why only four posts left????


Not me, silly..............UK-RV Paul :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Geo


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Tried to access that RV manual and nothing worked


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Tony

Worked OK for me....which Adobe Acrobat reader are you running?

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

I guess if Im gonna use all my free posts in one weekend, I might as well give everyone with a Freightliner Chassis another treat.......

Freightliner have opened their internal websites to OWNERS as well as dealers and service centres.

If you have a FL chassis, simply register at www.accessfreightliner.com - you will need the VIN and the address they are likely to have on file for you (likely to be original USA owner if RV purchased in UK).

It takes them around 3 weeks to process your details and send your login details.

Once inside the websites, you will have access to all the tech drawings the service centers use.

You will have full parts lists and drawing for each one.

Then, there are external links for engine manufacturers - the CAT website allows you to download the program used by their service guys to identify faults and match parts etc.

TBH - it all went way over my head, buy you techie types will have hours of fun working thru it all.

Paul

Surely - this must all be worth a free sub ?


Tony,

You could also do a Google for Alfa Leisure Downloads - there are links on the Alfa site which will give you some other stuff too.

But I do prefer the original link I posted.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Adobe ? Im using an Intel Mac Linda, Cant find any Adobe on it :lol: Should I have one of those then?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dunno Tony...I'm on WinXP and the link opens a PDF file with Acrobat Reader 7 which is installed on my machine.......
I'm sure one of the other Mac-ites will be along to put me straight as my PC knowledge is practically nil :roll: 

Failing that...which manuals are you trying to open, I'll post the page link if its of any use...

Paul....you are a mine of info - better cough up that tenner as you could land yourself a full time job on here :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Linda. Im trying to find out how the hot water boiler on our 1992 Newmar kountry star works. Havent a clue how to access the controls ( cant find any anywhere) to turn it off or control the temp. All I know is at present its running off the electric and theres copious amounts of Boiling water. Id just like to be able to turn the water off while we are away without turning the rest of the electric off. Ive managed to suss out how the hot air heating works and also the Microwave / convector oven. Still have to suss the genny & the air conditioning. This is the problem when you buy an older van and the handbooks have long since gone. Oh and I nearly forgot thanks to you we have a spanking new Loo that replaced our old one a treat. The only complaint is you have to watch you dont slip down inside it :lol: Those yanks sure must have huge butts if that was a standard fit :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tony, if you can let me now whether your water heater is Atwood, Suburban (or other), I shall try and find you a link to a manual...likewise the make/model of your aircon and genny.
Not surprised re the loo....have you seen the size of the portions they eat over there?? :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Linda

PS Sorry RR....your thread has gone a bit off topic here


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Sure have Linda. Stayed in Florida many times over the thanksgiving holiday ( We used to have time share nr Disneyworld when the kids were growing up) great all you can eat for $5 Buffets everywhere
Will look in the daylight tomorrow at the hot water tank. I found the gas burner part of it but that seems disconnected. Theres got to be an electric heating element somewhere.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Tony, if you can let me now whether your water heater is Atwood, Suburban (or other), I shall try and find you a link to a manual...likewise the make/model of your aircon and genny.
> Not surprised re the loo....have you seen the size of the portions they eat over there?? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> ...


No probs I just love the way topics can stray off topic (what makes life interesting :lol: but size of poo's :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Carry on guy's :wink: :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

It's passed :wav:

I started the day looking at the fuel gauge in the RED although the night before in my drive it had read a quarter full. the going work traffic was hellish although we only had 10 miles to go but took an hour all the way reading empty of fuel :? any way :? got there OK.

Waited while all sorts of cars turn up on low load transporters and a guy really giving them the big check over.

My girls arrived and were very pleasant at all times and first came into the bus with us to do the paperwork.

The measurement were taken and it *passed just* with mine being a 95 inch body.

This is a very stressful procedure and glad I hadn't bought a 100 inch body vehicle which was our original plan.

now we wait for the paperwork to arrive in the post within the next few days apparently.

We then went onto Tesco's and put £171 of petrol in :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John

* CONGRATULATIONS* 

Well done mate, we are thrilled for you..... I bet the £171 didn't fill it though :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Look at the rally diary, we look forward to seeing you at the Spring Fair at Newark :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi John
> 
> * CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> ...


I intend to make many new Motorhoming friends as alway been an active member at caravan meets but feel that many venues will no longer suit us size wise.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RR said:


> It's passed :wav:
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

From the near side corner of the bumper to the offside of it 95 inches ish with them adding 5 inches for the awning I left on.

Don't think they saw the nearside little 2ft awning which protrudes out about 1.5 inches as it was very cramped the dairy where we all were.

This is not a procedure i would like to do everyday as it to me seems all a bit hit and miss and if there had have been any problem sure the older girl could have been a stricter and anything wider on the body could well have been scrutinised more im sure.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

john

many congratulations! must be a big load off your mind. look forward to seeing you out and about.

des


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

des said:


> john
> 
> many congratulations! must be a big load off your mind. look forward to seeing you out and about.
> 
> des


Thank you all :brave: :brave: :brave: :brave:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RR said:


> We then went onto Tesco's and put £171 of petrol in :roll: :roll: :roll:


I trust you had one of their "money off fuel" coupons :lol: :lol:

We did that once at Safeway, 20p off a litre, so we took an RV and several jerry cans...the pump cut off at £100 :roll:

Great news John....glad you came through unscathed!

BTW....you have PM.

TTFN
Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sadly no but at pre budget prices only    better than nought though :lol: :lol: :lol:

I intend to keep it gassed up at a higher level as trying to find a easy *drive in and out* station when your low is scary stuff 8O

Thanks for the PM linda :wink: Irina will have to open her Xmas pressie early this year :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

